# Origin Access: EA startet Spiele-Flatrate für PC



## David Martin (13. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin Access: EA startet Spiele-Flatrate für PC* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin Access: EA startet Spiele-Flatrate für PC


----------



## TheDuffman (13. Januar 2016)

Das Beste an dem Dienst ist, dass EA damit die Demo zurückbringt. Zehn Stunden sind völlig ausreichend um den technischen Zustand des Spiels zu bewerten. EA zwingt sich damit selber halbwegs bugarme und optimierte Spiele zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## tradinova (13. Januar 2016)

Träumer


----------



## Batze (13. Januar 2016)

tradinova schrieb:


> Träumer



Wieso Träumer. Er hat doch Recht.
Wenn z.B. das nächste BF 5 kommt und die Leute können es schon 1 Woche vorher ausgiebig antesten, dann muss sich EA schon mehr anstrengen um nicht im Shitstorm unterzugehen. Wenn z.B. 1 Million Spieler sagen, das Spiel ist Scheibenkleister, dann hat das mehr Gewicht wie die üblichen Hype Lobhudeleien und 88%+ Wertungen diverser Gamer Magazine. Und all die Gamer finden in je 10 Stunden mehr raus als alle internen Qualitäts Abteilungen und Gamer Magazine zusammen.

Nur blöde das als Bezahlmodi momentan nur Kreditkarte und PayPal akzeptiert werden.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Ich bezahle aber sicher keine 3 EUR für eine früher selbstverständliche Leistung. Zumal meine Ausbeute an EA-Titeln eh überschaubar ist. Nächster wird wohl erst Mirrors Edge werden und dann erst wieder Mass Effect Andromeda.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Das Beste an dem Dienst ist, dass EA damit die Demo zurückbringt. Zehn Stunden sind völlig ausreichend um den technischen Zustand des Spiels zu bewerten. EA zwingt sich damit selber halbwegs bugarme und optimierte Spiele zu veröffentlichen.


Weil 2 Stunden bis zur Rückgabe bei Steam ja nicht als "Demo" verstehbar sind ... äh ...

Abgesehen davon sind zehn Stunden pre-Day-One-Release Patch auch nix anderes als ein Beta Zugang.


Und - wow - ganze 15 (*fünfzehn*) Spiele darf man mit dem Monatsbeitrag spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USA911 (13. Januar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso Träumer. Er hat doch Recht.
> Wenn z.B. das nächste BF 5 kommt und die Leute können es schon 1 Woche vorher ausgiebig antesten, dann muss sich EA schon mehr anstrengen um nicht im Shitstorm unterzugehen. Wenn z.B. 1 Million Spieler sagen, das Spiel ist Scheibenkleister, dann hat das mehr Gewicht wie die üblichen Hype Lobhudeleien und 88%+ Wertungen diverser Gamer Magazine. Und all die Gamer finden in je 10 Stunden mehr raus als alle internen Qualitäts Abteilungen und Gamer Magazine zusammen.
> 
> Nur blöde das als Bezahlmodi momentan nur Kreditkarte und PayPal akzeptiert werden.



Wenn das 1 Million Menschen machen, dann hat EA schon 1 Million mal 3,99€ eingenommen ohne das Sie das Spiel verkauft haben. Es mag evtl. sich was an der Fehlerquantität ändern, aber dafür sehe ich das Problem, das die Spiele noch schneller und noch dünner auf den Markt kommen, denn wenn eine gewisse Menge an Kunden da ist, die wollen auch neue Spiele bekommen, wenn sie schon 3,99€ pro Monat zahlen.

Für mich aus Kundensicht ist das ganze eine negative und eine schwachsinnige Idee, die zwar kleinere Vorteile bietet, aber der Spieleindustrie Tor und Tür zur zwei Klassen gesellschaft öffnet. Ich sehe es kommen, in x jahren: " Zahle im Monat x,xx€ um exclusiv "Need for Speed 2020" zu spielen.
Warum noch Spiele verkaufen, wenn man durch vermieten das Geld generieren kann unabhängig davon ob das Produkt genutzt oder nicht genutzt wird...


----------



## Turalyon (13. Januar 2016)

Solange EA es in Origin es nicht hinbekommt, das man die Sprachversion der Spiele nicht wählen kann, sondern sie an das Land angepasst wird, von dem man sich einloggt, können die mir gestohlen bleiben. Der einzige Grund, warum ich DA: Inquisition online gekauft hab anstatt auf Disc ist das englische Sprachpaket als DLC


----------



## Batze (13. Januar 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wenn das 1 Million Menschen machen, dann hat EA schon 1 Million mal 3,99€ eingenommen ohne das Sie das Spiel verkauft haben. Es mag evtl. sich was an der Fehlerquantität ändern, aber dafür sehe ich das Problem, das die Spiele noch schneller und noch dünner auf den Markt kommen, denn wenn eine gewisse Menge an Kunden da ist, die wollen auch neue Spiele bekommen, wenn sie schon 3,99€ pro Monat zahlen.
> 
> Für mich aus Kundensicht ist das ganze eine negative und eine schwachsinnige Idee, die zwar kleinere Vorteile bietet, aber der Spieleindustrie Tor und Tür zur zwei Klassen gesellschaft öffnet. Ich sehe es kommen, in x jahren: " Zahle im Monat x,xx€ um exclusiv "Need for Speed 2020" zu spielen.
> Warum noch Spiele verkaufen, wenn man durch vermieten das Geld generieren kann unabhängig davon ob das Produkt genutzt oder nicht genutzt wird...



Jo, muss man abwarten wie sich das entwickelt und in welche Richtung.

Aber das mit dem Spiele mieten, was denkst du hast du bei z.B. Steam und deinen ach so tollen gekauften Spielen? Da gehört dir auch nichts, rein gar nichts, ist auch wenn man es so nimmt nur gemietet. Wenn Steam den Stecker zieht (rein mal so als Gedanke) dann hast du gar nichts mehr.

Ist nämlich alles nur gemietet, nur hier und dort wird es anders umschrieben. EA sagt wenigstens Ehrlich das es nur gemietet ist.
Kann man also so oder so sehen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wenn das 1 Million Menschen machen, dann hat EA schon 1 Million mal 3,99€ eingenommen ohne das Sie das Spiel verkauft haben.


Sie haben aber im gleichen Moment Kosten durch Spieler generiert, die 1 Million Mal das komplette Spiel runtergeladen haben. Server Traffic bekommt man ja auch (bzw gerade) als Großkonzern nicht geschenkt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fifa und Sims interessieren mich nicht. Den Rest aus dem Vault hab Ich sowieso schon.  An sich keine schlechte Sache wenn das Angebot interessant wäre. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt. Wäre cool wenn Steam da auch was in Zukunft anbieten würde. Dort kann man wenigstens mit Paysafecard zahlen. Origin hat mir für so ein Abo einfach zu wenig im Katalog.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Spiele mieten, was denkst du hast du bei z.B. Steam und deinen ach so tollen gekauften Spielen? Da gehört dir auch nichts, rein gar nichts, ist auch wenn man es so nimmt nur gemietet.


Rein rechtlich genau dasselbe wie bei jeder DVD, BR, CD, Buch etc.  Mit dem Unterschied, daß die Nutzungslizenz zB bei Büchern untrennbar mit dem Datenträger verbunden ist und somit der Datenträger mit der Nutzungslizenz den Besitzer wechseln *kann*.

Du darfst aber davon ab mit einem Buch, Film, CD, ... genausowenig/viel machen wie mit einem Spiel:
privat konsumieren: OK
öffentlich zitieren: OK
öffentlich komplett vorlesen: Nope,  es sei denn, man bezahlt zusätzlich für Aufführungsrechte
öffentlich als Theaterstück aufführen oder abspielen: Nope, es sei denn, man bezahlt zusätzlich für Aufführungsrechte


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Origin hat mir für so ein Abo einfach zu wenig im Katalog.


... im Artikel stand doch was von 15 Spielen - das sind jetzt aber mehr ...?


----------



## smutjesmooth (13. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... im Artikel stand doch was von 15 Spielen - das sind jetzt aber mehr ...?


Der Screenshot den Ich gepostet habe ist mein Origin Account.Ich hab nur meine Origin Id ausgeblendet  
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/browse/origin-membership
Es sind immer noch 15 Spiele im Angebot wie im Artikel zu lesen. Siehe Link.


----------



## Corlagon (13. Januar 2016)

Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Spielzeit-Abo. Einfach ignorieren den Dreck, bevor sich solche Machenschaften später noch zum Standard etablieren. Bin gespannt welches Spiel das erste Miet-Spiel wird. Vielleicht F17?


----------



## USA911 (13. Januar 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Es sind immer noch 15 Spiele im Angebot wie im Artikel zu lesen. Siehe Link.



Ein Glück für EA, das die Sims von ihnen ist, dadurch kann mit den 100 DLC, die Spieleanzahl schnell nach oben gepushed werden. Jedes DLC ein Spiel


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2016)

Corlagon schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Spielzeit-Abo. Einfach ignorieren den Dreck, bevor sich solche Machenschaften später noch zum Standard etablieren. Bin gespannt welches Spiel das erste Miet-Spiel wird. Vielleicht F17?



Das gibts doch eigentlich schon länger im Bereich MMORPG.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das gibts doch eigentlich schon länger im Bereich MMORPG.


Gemeint war wohl eher die Games Flatrate.


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gemeint war wohl eher die Games Flatrate.


Aber auch das gibts ja schon, oder ist im Begriff zu kommen.
Gamestreaming.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe zu Weihnachten ein Shield Tablet bekommen, wollte seitdem das Geforce NOW ausprobieren, mir fehlte aber noch ein passender Controller. Der ist jetzt da und ich werde zum Wochenende mal ein Probeabo starten. Mal sehen, wie das Ganze dann so läuft


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber auch das gibts ja schon, oder ist im Begriff zu kommen.
> Gamestreaming.


... hört sich für mich nach Let's Plays oder über WLAN vom Computer zum Fernseher an. 
"Stream" ist meines Wissens eigentlich immer eine Übertragung eines Video Vollbildes. 
Das hat aber nix mit einer Flatrate aka _"Ich zahl monatlich Beitrag X und habe dafür rund um die Uhr vollen Zugriff auf sämtliche Spiele im Katalog des Anbieters."_ zu tun.

Daß zB bei _Geforce NOW _Streaming + Flatrate vorhanden sind, ist ja nur so, weil dort beides vermischt wurde. Eine Games Flatrate zB bei Steam hätte aber nicht zwangsläufig was mit Streaming zu tun. Das sind erstmal noch verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2016)

Ich meinte damit sowas wie Onelive (welches jetzt ja nicht mehr gibt   )


----------



## AC3 (13. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sie haben aber im gleichen Moment Kosten durch Spieler generiert, die 1 Million Mal das komplette Spiel runtergeladen haben. Server Traffic bekommt man ja auch (bzw gerade) als Großkonzern nicht geschenkt.



der kostet nichts. ich bezahle für meine server-flatrate (traffic) 15€ im monat und der ist direkt in frankfurt gehostet.
für einen downloadserver (slot) bezahlt EA nicht mehr als 100€ im monat.
bei großen spielen mit viel andrang werden wohl 10 bis 30 slots für europa langen.

das sind serverkosten inkl. traffic (hochgerechnet) von sagen wir 30.000-40.000€ pro jahr für ein spiel wie battlefield 4 und damit deckt man gesamt europa ab.


----------



## shaboo (13. Januar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Spiele mieten, was denkst du hast du bei z.B. Steam und deinen ach so tollen gekauften Spielen? Da gehört dir auch nichts, rein gar nichts, ist auch wenn man es so nimmt nur gemietet. Wenn Steam den Stecker zieht (rein mal so als Gedanke) dann hast du gar nichts mehr.


Aber immerhin gibt's bei Steam gekaufte gemietete Spiele und nicht nur gemietete gemietete!


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Januar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit sowas wie Onelive (welches jetzt ja nicht mehr gibt   )



das war ja schon im Vorfeld zum scheitern verurteilt bzw. kam viel zu früh. Der Markt ist (zum Glück) noch nicht reif/bereit für Spiel-Streaming


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> der kostet nichts. ich bezahle für meine server-flatrate (traffic) 15€ im monat und der ist direkt in frankfurt gehostet.
> für einen downloadserver (slot) bezahlt EA nicht mehr als 100€ im monat.
> bei großen spielen mit viel andrang werden wohl 10 bis 30 slots für europa langen.
> 
> das sind serverkosten inkl. traffic (hochgerechnet) von sagen wir 30.000-40.000€ pro jahr für ein spiel wie battlefield 4 und damit deckt man gesamt europa ab.


Darf ich fragen, woher du weißt, welche Serverpreise EA bezahlt? Und worauf deine Schätzung basiert, daß davon "bis zu 30 für Europa langen" werden?

Daß deine eigene Seite_ ein wenig _geringeres Traffic Volumen erzeugt und damit in eine andere Preiskategorie fällt, als EA, ist dir hoffentlich klar? ...?


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2016)

Corlagon schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt in Richtung Spielzeit-Abo. Einfach ignorieren den Dreck, bevor sich solche Machenschaften später noch zum Standard etablieren. Bin gespannt welches Spiel das erste Miet-Spiel wird. Vielleicht F17?



Stimmt
Netflix war auch nen Riesen Flop und keiner kennt das heute mehr und das hat auch keine Nachahmer gefunden 

*fail*


----------



## Shotay3 (13. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Netflix war auch nen Riesen Flop und keiner kennt das heute mehr und das hat auch keine Nachahmer gefunden
> 
> *fail*




Eh.... Amazon Prime? Epix? Und wird bestimmt noch n paar mehr Namenhafte hochbringen. Kannst dich ja gerne nochmal mit den 
Obrigkeiten von Netflix unterhalten ob ihre Investition ein "fail" war. Ich glaub die würden sich ganz schön ins fäustchen lachen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2016)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Eh.... Amazon Prime? Epix? Und wird bestimmt noch n paar mehr Namenhafte hochbringen. Kannst dich ja gerne nochmal mit den
> Obrigkeiten von Netflix unterhalten ob ihre Investition ein "fail" war. Ich glaub die würden sich ganz schön ins fäustchen lachen.



*facepalm*
oh boy


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (13. Januar 2016)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Eh.... Amazon Prime? Epix? Und wird bestimmt noch n paar mehr Namenhafte hochbringen. Kannst dich ja gerne nochmal mit den
> Obrigkeiten von Netflix unterhalten ob ihre Investition ein "fail" war. Ich glaub die würden sich ganz schön ins fäustchen lachen.



Ich glaub das war Ironie von Enisra *hüstl*

Edit: Enisra war schneller


----------



## tc300 (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich finde das Angebot gar nicht mal schlecht. Falls jemand z. B. Dragon Age Inquisition und BF 4 bisher nicht gespielt hat, bekommt er im nächsten viertel Jahr für schlappe 12 Euro eine ganze Menge Spielspaß geboten.


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (13. Januar 2016)

tc300 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Angebot gar nicht mal schlecht. Falls jemand z. B. Dragon Age Inquisition und BF 4 bisher nicht gespielt hat, bekommt er im nächsten viertel Jahr für schlappe 12 Euro eine ganze Menge Spielspaß geboten.



Das stimmt. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Für mich ist es zur Zeit nicht  attraktiv. Das heißt aber nicht dass sich das nicht ändert. Ich finde es  interessant, für mich aktuell aber halt nicht erschwinglich. Da fehlt mir der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor weil keines der aktuell angebotenen  Spiele für mich interessant ist bzw. das was interessant wäre besitze  ich bereits. Aber ich werde es definitiv im Auge behalten.


----------



## Shotay3 (13. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> oh boy



*doublefacepalm*
.... naja, habs wohl nich begriffen. Mi scusi


----------



## USA911 (13. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Netflix war auch nen Riesen Flop und keiner kennt das heute mehr und das hat auch keine Nachahmer gefunden
> 
> *fail*



Was willst Du damit aussagen? Atomenergie war auch eine Schwachsinns idee und die ganze Welt benutzt sie. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund es gut zuheißen.
Und nur weil eine Meinung nicht mit deiner übereinstimmt, ist das noch lange nicht "fail".
Und das Du Dir durch Deine Ironie wiedersprichst, hast Du anscheinend nicht mitbekommen.

Die Aussage war, das es Schwachsinn ist und hoffentlich nicht viele mitmachen. Damit traf er keine Äusserung ob es sich durch setzt oder nicht.

Daher Deine Aussage *double fail*


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2016)

tc300 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Angebot gar nicht mal schlecht. Falls jemand z. B. Dragon Age Inquisition und BF 4 bisher nicht gespielt hat, bekommt er im nächsten viertel Jahr für schlappe 12 Euro eine ganze Menge Spielspaß geboten.



Das klingt im ersten Moment so. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Spiele auf dem PC sehr schnell billiger werden. Titanfall, BF3 & 4 gab es z.B. schon mal für 10 Euro, BF Hardline für 12 Euro.

Eines sollte den Leuten auch klar sein, für 4 Euro im Monat werden das immer nur alte Spiele sein. Keines der Neuen. 
Das sieht man z.B. daran, dass FIFA 15 dabei ist und nicht FIFA 16 

Achja und ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt. In manchen Foren schreiben die Leute aber auch, dass da keinerlei DLCs dabei wären und man immer nur das Hauptspiel hätte.

Für mich persönlich ist das eh nichts. Als Spielesammler will ich ein Spiel auch haben und nicht nur für kurze Zeit leihen


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit aussagen?



Shotay hat´s wenigsten mitbekommen und nach den anderen Kommentaren zu dieser eigentlich sehr klar Sarcastischen Aussage ist dieser Quatsch von dir auch nur noch Peinlich
wenn du mich anspflaumen willst, such dir wenn schon Dinge raus wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, ist nicht so schwer


----------



## Batze (13. Januar 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> der kostet nichts. ich bezahle für meine server-flatrate (traffic) 15€ im monat und der ist direkt in frankfurt gehostet.
> für einen downloadserver (slot) bezahlt EA nicht mehr als 100€ im monat.
> bei großen spielen mit viel andrang werden wohl 10 bis 30 slots für europa langen.
> 
> das sind serverkosten inkl. traffic (hochgerechnet) von sagen wir 30.000-40.000€ pro jahr für ein spiel wie battlefield 4 und damit deckt man gesamt europa ab.



Hast du bitte mal einen Link zu dieser ziemlich internen EA Info.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist das eh nichts. Als Spielesammler will ich ein Spiel auch haben und nicht nur für kurze Zeit leihen



Ich habe das schon mal gesagt, wo besitzt du denn ein Spiel, wenn du deine Spiele so gut wie ausschließlich bei EA/Steam/Ubisoft im Digital Vertrieb da stehen hast? Du besitzt gar nichts. Zieht einer von denen den Stecker (bei MP Spielen ist das ja schon des öfteren passiert) hast du nichts mehr und schaust blöde in die Röhre. In dem Sinne ist alles nur gemietet.


----------



## USA911 (13. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Shotay hat´s wenigsten mitbekommen und nach den anderen Kommentaren zu dieser eigentlich sehr klar Sarcastischen Aussage ist dieser Quatsch von dir auch nur noch Peinlich
> wenn du mich anspflaumen willst, such dir wenn schon Dinge raus wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, ist nicht so schwer



Deine Aussage über Netflix macht aber immer noch kein Sinn zu der getroffenen Aussagge von Corlagon. Auch der Sarkasmus hilft da nicht weiter...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Hast du bitte mal einen Link zu dieser ziemlich internen EA Info.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe das schon mal gesagt, wo besitzt du denn ein Spiel, wenn du deine Spiele so gut wie ausschließlich bei EA/Steam/Ubisoft im Digital Vertrieb da stehen hast? Du besitzt gar nichts. Zieht einer von denen den Stecker (bei MP Spielen ist das ja schon des öfteren passiert) hast du nichts mehr und schaust blöde in die Röhre. In dem Sinne ist alles nur gemietet.



Das ist aber noch mal eine ganze Nummer "strenger", weil die Spiele nur so lange funktionieren wie das Abo läuft. Danach sind alle weg


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Diese VoD, Netflix und Co. sind (leider) der Sargnagel für die Bluray-/DVD-Industrie. Z.B. wurden schon die DVD-Boxen von den Simpsons eingestellt. Full House gibt es auch nur bis Staffel 5. Strike Back wird auch nur zögerlich releast. 

Das ist nie negative Seite der Portale. Ich bezahle lieber 1x und schau so oft wie ich will anstatt für jedes mal ansehen zu zahlen.

Daher schaden die Netflix-User unter dem Strich allen. Weil die Firmen durch den Erfolg gern weiter machen, weil sie bei jedem anschauen in Zukunft kassieren.


----------



## Batze (13. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch mal eine ganze Nummer "strenger", weil die Spiele nur so lange funktionieren wie das Abo läuft. Danach sind alle weg


Ja klar logisch, will ich auch gar nicht verneinen. 
Aber im Prinzip ist beides das gleiche, wenn man das Wort Miete und Besitz mal so interpretiert.


----------



## Corlagon (13. Januar 2016)

Beträgt der monatliche Obulus 4€ , wirkt das Angebot attraktiv. 

Spekulation: Nach und nach wird der "Service" (so werden sie es nennen) ausgebaut, um ein Abonnement noch erstrebenswerter erscheinen zu lassen. Der klassische "Einmal-Kauf" wird zuerst immer seltener, bis er bei erreichen der angestrebten Basis komplett abgeschafft wird. Anschließend wird der monatliche Beitrag -aufgrund des vergrößerten Angebots (von dem man eh nur 2 Spiele spielt)- auf 15€/Monat angehoben. Mangels Alternativen mietet man jeden Monat das Vergnügen sein Hobby ausüben zu dürfen oder man gibt es eben auf.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die derzeit geforderten 4€/Monat ein klassisches Lockangebot (auch bedingt durch das NOCH relativ kleine Angebot). 

Wirkt das weit hergeholt? Siehe Entwicklung von Steam. Dort riet man mir auch zur Anfertigung eines Alu-Turbans, als ich bei dessen Inbetriebnahme die Theorie aufstellte, dass zukünftig alle Spiele Steam vorraussetzen würden.

Selbstverständlich wird sich das auch bei dieser Miet-Scheiße über die Jahre allmählich entwickeln. Der Hummer muss schließlich erst gargekocht werden.

Ich hoffe auf eine breite Ablehnung, sodass es gar nicht erst soweit kommt. Allerdings bin ich diesbezüglich wenig optimistisch.


----------



## baummonster (13. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Diese VoD, Netflix und Co. sind (leider) der Sargnagel für die Bluray-/DVD-Industrie. Z.B. wurden schon die DVD-Boxen von den Simpsons eingestellt. Full House gibt es auch nur bis Staffel 5. Strike Back wird auch nur zögerlich releast.
> 
> Das ist nie negative Seite der Portale. Ich bezahle lieber 1x und schau so oft wie ich will anstatt für jedes mal ansehen zu zahlen.
> 
> Daher schaden die Netflix-User unter dem Strich allen. Weil die Firmen durch den Erfolg gern weiter machen, weil sie bei jedem anschauen in Zukunft kassieren.



Naja Sargnagel halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Wie bei allem im Leben hat so ein "Umschwung" wie netflix ihn in der Branche veranstaltet seine Vorteile und Nachteile, und damit auch Gewinner und Verlierer. Ich persönlich freue mich sehr über damit einhergehende Nebeneffekte, zB dass man nichtmehr Wochen oder sogar Monate auf die TV Ausstrahlung einer neuen Serie / Staffel warten muss nachdem diese in den USA lief. Oder dass es endlich mal ein einfaches/klares Bezahlmodell gibt ohne drei Seiten Kleingedrucktes im Sternchen hinterm Monatspreis

Und ich denke mal du hast es anders gemeint, aber dir ist schon klar dass man bei netflix, amazon prime und co eben nicht für jedes mal angucken seperat bezahlt? Sondern halt sooft/soviel wie man möchte, solang man den Service halt bezahlt.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

Corlagon schrieb:


> Beträgt der monatliche Obulus 4€ , wirkt das Angebot attraktiv.
> 
> Spekulation: Nach und nach wird der "Service" (so werden sie es nennen) ausgebaut, um ein Abonnement noch erstrebenswerter erscheinen zu lassen. Der klassische "Einmal-Kauf" wird zuerst immer seltener, bis er bei erreichen der angestrebten Basis komplett abgeschafft wird. Anschließend wird der monatliche Beitrag -aufgrund des vergrößerten Angebots (von dem man eh nur 2 Spiele spielt)- auf 15€/Monat angehoben. Mangels Alternativen mietet man jeden Monat das Vergnügen sein Hobby ausüben zu dürfen oder man gibt es eben auf.
> 
> ...



Wenns soweit kommt, daß es zu diesem Mietprinzip kommt gebe ich das Gaming auf.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2016)

baummonster schrieb:


> Naja Sargnagel halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Wie bei allem im Leben hat so ein "Umschwung" wie netflix ihn in der Branche veranstaltet seine Vorteile und Nachteile, und damit auch Gewinner und Verlierer. Ich persönlich freue mich sehr über damit einhergehende Nebeneffekte, zB dass man nichtmehr Wochen oder sogar Monate auf die TV Ausstrahlung einer neuen Serie / Staffel warten muss nachdem diese in den USA lief. Oder dass es endlich mal ein einfaches/klares Bezahlmodell gibt ohne drei Seiten Kleingedrucktes im Sternchen hinterm Monatspreis
> 
> Und ich denke mal du hast es anders gemeint, aber dir ist schon klar dass man bei netflix, amazon prime und co eben nicht für jedes mal angucken seperat bezahlt? Sondern halt sooft/soviel wie man möchte, solang man den Service halt bezahlt.



Naja bei Fox hat man schon gesagt, daß aufgrund von VoD-Angeboten die DVD-Boxproduktion unrentabel wäre und deshalb keine weiteren Simpsons-Boxen erscheinen. Und die Releasepolitik anderer Firmen mit verzögerten Releases und großen Pausen dazwischen läßt dort ähnliches vermuten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe auch, dass das immer nur ein Zusatz bleibt und man nicht irgendwann für jeden Dienst ein Abo abschließen muss und das ganze nur noch in Streaming Form vorliegt.

Das würde mich nicht freuen, wenn das die alleinige Zukunft wäre. Ich möchte meine Spiele, Filme und auch Musik weiterhin ganz normal kaufen können.
Solange das aber nur ein Zusatz bleibt für Leute, die das unbedingt nutzen wollen, ist es aber in Ordnung.


----------



## VerspieltZugetextet (14. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Diese VoD, Netflix und Co. sind (leider) der Sargnagel für die Bluray-/DVD-Industrie. Z.B. wurden schon die DVD-Boxen von den Simpsons eingestellt.



Daran ist Fox aber auch selbst Schuld, viel zu spät mit BluRay angefangen, es gibt doch meines Wissens nach nur 1 Staffel auf BD und das ist die letzte Veröffentlichung, die 20. Staffel. Und die glaub ich auch nur in USA. Mein Mann ist darüber ziemlich traurig. 
Der hätte die gerne alle auf BD. Wieso sollte man jetzt noch DVDs kaufen wenn es auf BluRay eine weit bessere Qualität gibt? Hier kommen jedenfalls nur noch BluRays ins Haus. Und das übrigens trotz Netflix- und Prime-Abo 

Es ist ganz nett so nen Abo zu haben, vor allem weil ich auch nicht jede Serie im Regal stehen haben muss. Aber ganz das Wahre ist es auch nicht. Ich hab z.B. letztes Jahr bei Amazon Prime angefangen alle Folgen Desperate Housewives noch mal zu gucken, und 2 Folgen vorm Schluss hat Amazon die Serie wieder rausgenommen so dass ich für die letzten beiden Folgen noch mal extra Leihgebühr hätte zahlen müssen. Kannst dir vorstellen wie ich geflucht hab? Das ist das Problem daran: Es ist alles nur Zeitweise verfügbar. Wenn ich was im Regal habe, dann ist es meins. Dann kann ich den Film oder die Serie gucken so oft, so lange und wann ich will. Bei Netflix und Co. kann ich das nur so lange wie sie es Verfügbar machen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Genau das ist der Punkt bei VoD-Angeboten, Netflix und Co. Ist es aus dem Programm schaut man sprichwörtlich in die Röhre. Zumal gewisse Angebote bei Netflix und Co. gar nicht vorhanden sind. Hat man die BD oder DVD legt man die einfach in den Player. Übrigens kaufe ich fast auch nur noch BD wenn möglich. Ausnahmen bilden Filme/Dokus/Serien die es nur auf DVD gibt und die ich unbedingt haben will. Das gilt z.B. für Serien wie Eine schrecklich nette Familie, Nam-Dienst in Vietnam, Miami Vice, Magnum, Kojak. Die Profis, Trio mit 4 Fäusten und einige andere Serien der 70er/80er Jahre (da sind keine BD in Sicht). Dabei kann ich noch froh sein, daß diese genannten Serien wenigstens komplett vorliegen. Der Release der DVD-Boxen von Ein Colt für alle Fälle wurde z.B. nach 2 Staffeln einfach abgebrochen.

Bei den Simpsons platzt mir bezüglich fehlender BD schon lange der Kragen. Aber ich habe halt dann in der Not grummelnd zu den DVD-Boxen gegriffen. Daß es FOX in den zig Jahren seit Etablierung des BD-Standards und deren Verbreitung als "Massenmedium" nicht geschafft hat auf den aktuellen technischen Stand zu springen und die Serie zeitgerecht auf BD zu bringen ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Die Releasepolitik mit 1 Staffel/Jahr war auch total nervig. Man hätte ruhig 2-3 Staffeln im Jahr bringen können um dem aktuellen Stand nicht allzu sehr hinterher zu hinken. Aber nööö. 2015 hätte Staffel 18! erscheinen sollen. In der TV-Verwertung war man da schon locker bei Staffel 26/27.

Soweit ich weiß will Fox sein eigenes VOD-Angebot aufbauen. Da soll man dann bei jedem anschauen immer wieder bezahlen. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt, wenn man an die Einstellung der DVD-Boxen der Serie Die Simpsons denkt. Mal davon abgesehen, daß es bei diesen Angeboten meistens nur die Folgen zum anschauen gibt. Das komplette Bonusmaterial bleibt dabei in der Regel außen vor.

Aber zum Thema DVD: Insbesondere bei Originalaufnahmen aus der 1. Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts (Dokus zu den Themen 1./2. WK, Weimarer Republik) ist es bildtechnisch eigentlich vollkommen egal ob man eine BD kauft oder eine DVD. Diese bewegt sich da eh ungefähr nur auf VHS-Niveau. Da macht maximal die sinkende Zahl der Discs und damit ein geringerer Platzbedarf einen Sinn für den Kauf einer BD-Fassung (wenn überhaupt verfügbar). Bild und Tontechnisch ist es da eher egal.

Z.B. ersetze ich aktuell gerade die Serie "Das Boot" auf DVD (TV-Uncut-Fassung) durch die BD-Fassung. Die DVD schenke ich einem Kumpel. Vorher hatte ich keine Wahl. Da hatte ich neben der BD der DC-Fassung die TV-Serie nur auf DVD. Bei den Simpsons schaut man in Deutschland bezüglich BD fast komplett in die Röhre.  Nur den Kinofilm gibt es da auf BD. Die Staffeln 1-17 und 20 ausschließlich auf DVD.

Die großen Serien wie Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire, The Walking Dead, Sons of Anarchy, Strike Back, Band of Brothers, The Pacific und Co. kaufe ich ausschließlich auf BD. Ebenso wie Kinofilme. Bei neuen Filmen gibt es eigentlich keinen Film den es nicht auch auf BD gibt. Selbst viele ältere Filme werden bildtechnisch überarbeitet und Schritt für Schritt auf BD releast. Bei Star Wars habe ich auch nur noch die BD da. In geistiger Umnachtung habe ich damals die Urfassung der klassischen Triolgie auf VHS (war in Topzustand) verschenkt.  

Bei guten BD-Playern wird übrigens die Bildqualität hochskaliert. Das ist dann zwar schlußendlich trotzdem keine BD-Qualität aber immer noch besser als die ursprüngliche DVD-Fassung.


----------



## suppenhenne (14. Januar 2016)

Naja ist halt dann wie WoW. Ich zahle monatlich um spielen zu können. Damit versucht man wohl den Key-Sellern das Geschäft abzugraben, was damit wohl auch gelingen wird. Irgendwann wird man Spiele nur noch mieten dürfen, und bezahlen über Origin oder Steam. Die blöden sind die Gelegenheitsspieler, die selten spielen aber auch nicht weniger Miete zahlen. Man zahlt für 300 Spiele Miete, die man aber eh nicht spielt und die in der Bibliothek verstauben. Aber es wird Angebote geben wie: "schalte 20 Spiele in deiner Bibliothek für nur 4,99 im Monat frei, oder 50 Spiele für 9,99". Und genau DEIN spiel, das du spielen willst wird dann nicht dabei sein... Ich glaube mir kommt jetzt mein Mageninhalt hoch und ich muss mich übergeben...


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Januar 2016)

für mich als Sammler sind eh Streaming-Dienste keine Option, außer bei reinen Neugierde-Produkten, die man vielleicht mal gesehen haben will aber nicht besitzen muss oder zum reinschnuppern in die ersten Folgen einer Serie um zu wissen, ob sie einen gefallen könnte


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2016)

Jepp. Ich möchte auf meine Sammlung auch nicht verzichten. Die dürfte mittlerweile meine Sammlung an Retailgames übertreffen. Und Streamingdienste kommen schon allein aus Gründen meiner sehr guten (hust*) Internetverbindung nicht in Frage. Abgesehen vom Faktor selbst haben und bestimmen wann, wie und wo ich den Film anschaue. Und nicht abhängig sein vom Angebot bzw. Streichungen aus dem Katalog. Ganz zu schweigen, ob es dann die Wunschversion gibt (Extended Cut oder oder).


----------

